# How many days before i strip the female of fry



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

how many days should i be waiting before a strip a female red empress of her fry?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

3 weeks.....


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

3 weeks from the time you notice she's not eating?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

3 weeks from the time you notice she is holding.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

ok caught the female and put her in a 5 gallon aquarum. Didn't strip her. In my mind that seems like something that would really stress her out but then again being in a 5 gallon aquarium would too. 


hopefully she releases the fry over the weekend and i can put her back into her 100gallon on monday.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

5 gallons is bigger than the breeder box i put mine into when i notice them holding...

stripping the mom of fry the first time can be tricky though until you get the hang of it. on the other hand i think you ultimately end up with more fry if you strip them at the right time, instead of waiting too long... i'm still experimenting to see when that is, i usually look for wigglers and then strip but Charles is a veteran i would not question his advice


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Now its time to go look for a how to strip your fish properly post...


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

The other part is that i have never stripped a fish of the fry before successfully. I tried that once and the mother would not open her mouth. I didn't want to kill her. Like you said with experience i will get this. 

If she hasn't releaseed them by monday i will attempt to strip her of the fry. 

Wish me luck either way.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

You could try watching some videos on youtube to get an idea on how to strip them . That's what I did when my yellow labs spawned for the first time for me ^^.

Good Luck .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If you cut a piece of egg-crate and set it up from the bottom of the tank ( with a few small squares of it ) your fry will have a better chance of not being eaten,as they have somewhere to go. I found that as they scoop them up they tend to swallow a few now and them....or the Little guys swim straight down her throught.....
I found pouring water down her side backwards into the gill area made it a bit easier...also when she's all chickmunk faced ..its alot easier.
I have tried to soon and just got eggs....but they still hatched ( was an awsome process to watch )and never lost a single one. little eggs with tails and eyeballs .
Good luck with her


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

i caught the female holding in a net and she released some of them into the next the other ones i stripped into a bucket. 

One fry did not survive do to being stuck in the net. Poor little guy.

There are about 40 fry.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

what stage are they in? still have the egg sack?


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

don't see an egg sac anymore. I am feeding them first bite. I wonder if they would be ok without food on the weekend (the aquarium is at work(high school))


----------

